# Chickens



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Super cute


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice pics.


----------



## Ariel P (May 12, 2021)

The first picture reminded me of this funny picture I saw a while before (from the food on their beak) 😂


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Love that one.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Haha!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Haha ikr it always go on the floor


----------

